# What to do when high?



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 22, 2006)

I was wondering what people like to do when high. I like going to amusment parks and riding the big rollercoaster when im totaly baked, as a matter of fact im smoking a blunt right now well im getting ready to leave for Paramount Canadas Wonderland for the day. My fav rolercoaster there is the "Dragon Flyer" Its got a big drop and a double loop with a twist and a coerkscrew, Its so awsome. The "top Gun" is great too it feals kinda like your flyinf in an F14 but its a verry rough shakey ride, much better when your high. Well my blunts now done so i guess i better hit the road, 2 hour drive to wonderland down 1 of the busiest highways in canada lol good thing i got a few j's rolled. 

So tell me what you like to do when high? Whats your fav. amusement park and ride?


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 22, 2006)

i like to either chill with some grateful dead on or any classic rock really or play frisbee or naybe go on a nature hike


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 22, 2006)

amusment park when high is the best!i live in cali so i go to six flags and if anyone here live cali should know that the rollercoaster Xtreame is one crazy ass ride! the first drop will just have you shaking bricks no bull shit! lol you gotta sit infront tho ok so for those of you who dont know about the ride the seats you sit on spin while going threw loops and all that shit but still the first drop is crazy cuz ur going up backwards and your seat starts moving and your gonna be like ***? next thing you know your whole seat is facing down and the drop is a 90 degree drop so it look like your gonna hit the floor man thats a great ride...then there a new ride called Tatsu havnt been on it yet but its like flyin your laying down...im not sure if other states get to see the same six flags commercials as here i doubt it idk im just dumb when it comes to shit like that lol


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 23, 2006)

relax and listen to audioslave


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 23, 2006)

audioslave is tight.


----------



## A.K. (Jun 23, 2006)

listen to immortal technigue 2pac biggy damian marley just chill and eat


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 23, 2006)

Go on food missions.  So goddamn hungry.


----------



## Ganj (Jun 23, 2006)

I usually chill and listen to crazy music. I have CDs strictly made to only listen to while high. In fact, I might even make a thread about that.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 23, 2006)

yea Ganj I would love to see that thread.  Let me know when you do. Thanxs.


----------



## brianoblivion (Jun 25, 2006)

colouring books are great, you just get sucked into it and become a coulouring in guru!


----------



## redeyes (Jun 25, 2006)

i usally get creative with shit when i get high and i try to build ghetto peices. Or ill go out to eat at a buffet.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 25, 2006)

Nightime:
I sit here and read, get a laugh or two or put my two cents in on something. listen to tunes. Then grab a book or magazine and chill out.
Daytime:
Woods and a couple of hour hike.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 26, 2006)

what's a good audioslave album? i've never given them a chance. whom do they sound like?


----------



## 2qwic2c (Jun 26, 2006)

I sit and chill with friends or go on crazy ass quests for more weed!


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 27, 2006)

just download a few songs from their album, Audioslave.  A lot of it isn't very mellow at all, but theres a lot of good songs too, In my opinion.
Heres some of my favorites from their self titled first album, Audioslave.
I Am The Highway
Like A Stone
The Last Remaining Light
Getaway Car

But a fun thing to do is just chill out and draw, even if your not talented, stoned drawings come out great, and crazy as hell.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

Very true. i love drawing when i'm stoned. I have a smooth concrete floor in my room. it's very cool because there are like millions of shapes and patterns all over the floor. i like to sit there and make out faces and animals and people and just anything and draw what i'm looking at on the floor. definiltey can't do that when unless i'm stoned.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah i know what you mean man.


----------



## brianoblivion (Jun 27, 2006)

Any musicians out there?
The best thing I do when high is plug my guitar into my Boss GT6 FX Board and playing it through my headphones. Full on stereo colour. Very Trancy!
I can get lost in it!!!!!


----------



## ohehigh (Jun 28, 2006)

i like to play video games, but really when im high its the rush of not getting caught by my parents that really does it for me, cuz im always paranoid whenever its late and both my parents are sleep, its a great fuckin rush.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

shouldn't smoke at your folks place.unless they know about it and don't care.


----------



## brianoblivion (Jun 28, 2006)

video games are cool. Silent Hill 2 on xbox when mashed is an experience!!!


----------



## bmello (Jun 28, 2006)

Watching people, it is great when you go somewhere only you and your friends you are with are high and people are so much funnier straight, they are sooo worried about how they behave!!!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

my favorite thing to do in the whole world is waking up about 8:30am havin a glass or orange juice or something stand out in the backyard and toke up til i'm feeling great...( weed makes you feel sooooooo damn good in the morning ) and going for a nice little walk around the block with my iPod listening to some good smooth songs that make the morning flow...what a *great* way to live.


----------



## Insane (Jun 28, 2006)

Whenever the weather is nice out (when the ice thaws lol!), I like to go out and enjoy nature while getting stoned whenever possible. I just hop on my mountain bike, fill up a couple water bottles, bring a pipe, weed, a lighter, and off you go. If you have a little backpack or 'seat sack' or something you can make a nice day out of it, just enjoying nature getting stoned, and having a good workout while you're at it. I just ride off into the woods for a day at a time, usually get home covered in dirt, stoned, covered with little cuts and scrapes from prickle bushes and what not. For me, theres just nothing like smoking a big fattie, then flyin down a trail that most people wouldn't even walk down on two wheels holdin on 'by the skin of your teeth'..pushing yourself to your limits. Then again this is kinda a rare mentality Ive found, mostly riders in my area think this way because we all grew up on the same trails thinkin of ways to make them a bit tougher and a bit more Insane 

Any other 'core' mountain bikers out there?


----------



## bmello (Jun 28, 2006)

I tried to do that and I found that I am toooo old now for skinned and bloody knees, but it was fun!!!!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 28, 2006)

i definately enjoy mountain bikeing Insane, but unfortunately in my area the trails are pretty weak, more like beginer trails, but when your all stoned up you dont give a sh*t, Make a new trail right through the trees. Its always fun, until you hit a tree. Nothing another joint can't fix!


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 28, 2006)

I usually only smoke with my brother, or the dude i get my weed from, My favorite thing to do when high is play xbox360 usually like Battlefield2:Modern Combat or Ghost Recon: advanced warfighter.  Im ranked in the top 2000 on both.  Where im at its pretty hot everyday, and i moved here from coller climates so 95 degrees everyday is nuts to me. And if im not on 360 im always trying to learn something new about growing so i read alot.  I like to put my 2 cents in on some issues in the coffe table here or answer some questions if i can.  In short i like to just chill, i work all week and growing is more of a relaxing hobby to me than like a cash crop.  You just gotta let nature take its course.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 28, 2006)

uuuuuuh i like to get more high when im high lol


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 9, 2006)

I was going to say "get higher", but FaTaL1 beat me to it lol


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Aug 10, 2006)

i like to walk around outside n shit when im high its coo cuz it feels like im ina music video cuz ill have my cd player on hella loud listening to eazy e or biggy smalls or other rappers that tell good stories or listen to brotha lynch and feel all hard as **** feeln like a g just walkn down the street doin whatever... lol, or go to a class thats easy to pass like art class and just sit there and pretend like ur doing shit and then look around at people its fukn crazy man its like im watching a movie when im high


----------



## Wasted (Aug 10, 2006)

I like to go for rides sounds weird but its fun. My friends are into the racing things so they always go fast and take sharp turns. (I know its not smart but they dont do it if other cars are around) It makes the ride more intense and just fun. One time my brother and I were going up a mountain and I was smoking up there, my brothersmoked to he was driving but he didnt take alot of hits so he was just buzzed. I had so much fun doing all the turns and looking for animals, but I didnt see any that time


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, good thread. I love to make phat beats after I smoke,play counterstrike, throw the aerobe at the beach, climb towers and watch the sunset, listen to chill ass music,and getting lost while driving and smoking trying to uncover some adventure.


----------



## RossAlexander (Aug 11, 2006)

dude i'm totally there with you greenteam we do about all the same stuff. what music are you into? by the way your grow is fantastic!


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks ross, I love chill ass electronica, hip-hop, breaks, progressive house and  listen everything else except country. hOW bout you?

RJD2
ZERO 7
CAFE DEL MAR
RADIOHEAD
DJ SASHA
MARK FARINA (MUSHROOM JAZZ)
DAFT PUNK
CHEM. BROS
TCM
JOHN DIGWEED


----------



## DopeDoctor (Aug 12, 2006)

man stoned adventures are fun, especially when I was young... We were good kids though hahahaha


----------



## Tarcisius (Aug 12, 2006)

I went to Six Flags in Aneheim like 6 years ago and I remember almost shitting myself on the Goliath (I don't know the exact specs, but it has something like a 90 foot vert drop at 60 or 80...and you can't see the track beneath you and I was scared as balls) and they had this sick ride called the ninja or something. You strap in and you're just hanging there, and then it zips you across the park and THROUGH other rides and you only have a few feet of ground clearance.
I've never tried coloring high, but I'm gonig to pick up a coloring book and check it out.
When I'm ripped I like to break the rules. Set of fireworks, climb onto things (high schools, water towers, albertsons, etc), prank call pizza joints...but my absolute favorite thing to do is prank the shit out of my friends that aren't smoking with us that night


----------



## monkeytom (Aug 22, 2006)

when im high i do what i normally do. but some things i like are having bonfires with friends and playin guitar by the fire, or jammin with my brother and my friend. its awesome jammin on weed is way better than jammin on shrooms, im not doin those anymore. talkin walks in the woods or bike rides is always awesome too.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, my favorite things to do while stoned are real basic. I love sitting with a hot cup of coffee and observing my surroundings. A morning wake & bake is a wonderful start to most of my days. I enjoy the park near my house where I can watch folks of all ages come to walk, play tennis, softball, soccer, ride bikes. Little kids practicing peewee football... people on swings. I'm pretty outgoing so I usually end up meeting lotsa folks on these outings. Outdoor observation is more to my liking than indoor but there always comes a rainy or cold season to drive us indoors to Wal-Mart where we can observe any number of miscreant inbreds with four or less teeth and reeking of moonshine. Now, that's good entertainment value for your dollar.

A guitar can be magical when you are blistered and bent on some good herbage. I'm lucky to have lots of musician friends in this little college town. Just hangin' out with the boys and pickin' is plenty of fun cause several of them live in the mountains and grow weed also. They know what they're doing and have crippled me more than once with some of their reefer harvests. 

Writing is also fun when buzzed. Can you tell...


----------



## mojomon (Aug 24, 2006)

Wake & bakes are great--MJ was made for the a.m., I think.  I'm also in agreement with the other guitar players on this thread---jammin' while on a good high is one of the most enriching experiences, it fosters some good improvisation and you can just let yourself go.  Headphones are great, but opening it up to "eleven" and standing in front of your stack can be a religious experience as well...

Mother nature can provide endless hours of entertainment, and sometimes all you have to do is step out into the back yard and soak it in, especially at sunrise.  Took a long hike once up the south face of Mt. St. Helens and fired up a doob when we reached the summit--stared down into that big 'ol crater---my goodness, nature is one powerful force---

Then there'salways a good piece of music just waiting to be appreciated...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2006)

Lately I like cleaning while high.  But once I sit down, it's over.  

I also like...uh...oh never mind.

Ha ha.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 17, 2006)

Value Village is a fun place to go to while HIGH.

it's like a museum of dead people's stuff.

even if you don't have any money.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ptbo_Stonerz said:
			
		

> I was wondering what people like to do when high. I like going to amusment parks and riding the big rollercoaster when im totaly baked, as a matter of fact im smoking a blunt right now well im getting ready to leave for Paramount Canadas Wonderland for the day.




why not go to the paramount CANNABIS wonderland?

It's in your mind. 
(in fact I'm right there NOW!)

there's tons of rides and attractions, 
there's 
the bong hit ride.
the frisbee spinner
The hash mash
the joint point
and any other ride you can think of!
They have the most lovely garden of delights!
 It's always free and you can never leave untill you are done.
Devote all your days to FUN!


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 18, 2006)

I like to watch POT TV!

it's as high as you can get on the net

Quebec Med Pot Garden Part 1 http://www.pot.tv/archive/shows/pottvshowse-4239.html
12 May 2006 
15 min
Here's a beautiful and legal medical pot garden from last summer in Quebec.
There's lots of grow tips and commentary from the gardeners along the way. We'll put the next episodes up in the days ahead.


----------



## hgih (Sep 19, 2006)

smoke more or go out and take some pictures


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 20, 2006)

I love your ARROGANCY!


----------



## DopeDoctor (Sep 20, 2006)

whatever makes you happy ohehigh


----------



## LilKronic420 (Sep 21, 2006)

I Like to also go to amusement parks with my husband Ptbo_Stonerz when Im high. My fav. ride is also the "Dragon Flyer" but when it comes to "Top Gun" no thanx! See, Im a small woman and this ride is a feet dangler that only twists and goes upside down so I always get thrown around like a rag doll, And I hate being thrown around.lol. 

           I also like to just hang with my girlfriends and giggle like little girls. I find when I toke with the ladies I get a higher more giggly buzz, And this proves that your Smoking Environment really affects your high!!


----------



## 420smoker (Oct 26, 2006)

i like video games as well, but mainly i listen to some good music, eat some good snacks, get a good piece of ass, and enjoy some good sleep.


----------



## totalnoobie15 (Nov 14, 2006)

*the Best Thing To When High Is To Get A Few Friends... Some Really Bad Junk Food... And Then Go People Watching!!!!! People Are Really Quirky And Odd When You Are High +++ You Dont Care What They Think Of You!!  *


----------



## meganator (Nov 14, 2006)

I browse the net.
Listen to some music.
Watch movies over and over and over again.
Pet animals.

Eat.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 14, 2006)

here's a good stoner movie...redneck zombies! (seriously, if you can find it) it's hilarious.


----------



## BreakDown2k (Nov 16, 2006)

In England there are roughly 3 things to do, blaze, drink and pick up girls. So if your not at the high stage where you don't feel like moving or going out, top of the list is hitting on girls. MJ seems to take the pre talk nerves away because you don't really care if they like you or not. If you're having no luck theres always beer or even more smoke to fall back on.

Hi all btw


----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2006)

When I get high the first thing I do is put on some rap music (I wish I was a gangsta).  Then I try and find something to do. Sometimes I'll cook myself time-consuming foods (like beef stroganoff). Alot of times I make ghetto pipes/bongs. I like to go to the dollar store or good will, find some weird object, give it a good look over and think "can I smoke out of this?" If the answer is yes, I buy it, take it home, and "fix" it. I have a metal walking cane that is also a bong... How many people can say that?

I know my LEAST favorite thing to do is watch movies. Does anyone else notice how FAKE green screen looks while high? I can't stand it! I first noticed it while watching The Cell... Ever since then whenever I watch a movie high or a tv show I ALWAYS see the flat dullness of the green screen and it's so gay.


----------



## FatNug (Nov 17, 2006)

I always notice the realy bad acting.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 17, 2006)

let's see, hmmmm...what do i do when i'm high???  :confused2: now where did the dammmm grinch go??? :bump: :huh: :**: :guitar: here grinchie, grinchie.......lol.


----------



## Damnation (Nov 20, 2006)

depending on the weed really, i dunno what i have at mo, but i get arroused so i pester my gf.  does same effect for her so i get lucky.
other's have chilled me from a stressful situation or cleared my head and i have programed a ton, and not had many issues.

another side effect of this one is, it puts me to sleep.
but other than the above, Counter-Strike, and reading... o and fixing up a lil my closet grow room, its an airing cupboard not best, but i am planning for it to be temp, cause i'm gonna move my weight bench (never weightlift after smoking weed, i noticed that i got extremely high whilst lifting the weights dunno why) 
and move spare tv etc, partition the room. and build a trench of plants. etc, saw it on a video well kinda they did a whole room, i think it was hightimes or somthing vids i found on net.


----------



## Ganj (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with the movie thing. I never really had that problem before, but lately for some reason there have been a couple movies or shows that I watch and just notice a lot of bad acting or a lot of really fake things. I guess I focus too much on all of it. 

Which, of course, means that if I ever make movies, I'll have to watch them high to make sure that it all seems realistic and good enough.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, these last few months, when I get high I like to get off of the couch.  Back injuries are something you don't want to go through .


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am with my dad most of the time that I am high:joint: . We work on our bikes(ones with engines) and get them ready to race. We do maintnence on the buildings, build buildings, shoot guns, ride off road vehicles in the back yard, go to the rock quories(not sure how to spell that) for some hiking, play PS2(soon to be PS3 ), eat, maybe go for a lil bike ride(bikes with engines lol). And when I am by myself I take care of my house...:farm:  the lawn, making the house look better in some way, plant seeds and take care of the garden and inside plants, work on rebuiling one of my bikes, washing the other or adding parts, and I think that's just about it. 

:fly: Oh, hey I found the grinch:grinch:


----------



## vampvixin (Jun 7, 2007)

Hell I HATE to clean my house   so I like to get high so it makes it lil bit easy to tolerate, but makes it hell to try  and remeber what I was just doing! Oh yes sex is always great when Im high!


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 8, 2007)

I chat on the MP forum with other stoners



its quite entertaining


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 8, 2007)

I love to work in my garden, I have a great Japanese garden that I can get creative in, or I like to make my own incence, I really get into the creation of so many different smells, or maybe make my own sets of chimes for the garden. Yeppers
smoke in peace
KinKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> I chat on the MP forum with other stoners
> 
> 
> 
> its quite entertaining


 
:cool2: Me too.

I also sometimes kick in to cleaning mode and clean up this house.    I love it when that happens.


----------



## Tarcisius (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm gonna get my girlfriend high and see if my apartment gets any cleaner...


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 21, 2007)

Tarcisius said:
			
		

> I'm gonna get my girlfriend high and see if my apartment gets any cleaner...



ROFLMAO! GOOD LUCK BUDDY! I already tried going down that road. You get your woman high she wont be doing **** for the rest of the day.

So king, is it like a zen garden kinda thing? Sounds nice and relaxing. 
Thats what i like to do when i get high, just sit around and relax, sometimes i do go to a mroe creative side and start buidling something or coming up with a crazy stoner invention. Video games are also fun to do when your high. But getting on MP is the best, great people, good food, best marijuana.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 21, 2007)

Usually when i get high, i'm either by myself, with my plants, or with my friends. When i'm with my friends we'll sit and share stories, laugh, have a good time, sometimes play games etc.

When i'm by myself i will most likely be on this forum, playing guitar, maybe taking a nature walk.

When i'm smoking with my plants i usually ( if i brung my guitar) sit out with my plants and play guitar, care for the plants, sometimes just sit and stare at their beauty until sun down 

Burn one - Dewayne -


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 21, 2007)

play supreme commander.  (rts game cpu game)

and smoke some more, eat and watch pornos..

haha sshhh dont tell the wife..


----------



## EldestChron (Jun 30, 2007)

ohehigh said:
			
		

> i like to play video games, but really when im high its the rush of not getting caught by my parents that really does it for me, cuz im always paranoid whenever its late and both my parents are sleep, its a great fuckin rush.



Oh how I miss those days...


----------



## gangsta bud (Jul 1, 2007)

work out and eat a big *** steak


----------



## Buju (Jul 1, 2007)

Tarcisius said:
			
		

> I'm gonna get my girlfriend high and see if my apartment gets any cleaner...


 
LOL my wife walks around aimlessly when she is stoned. But it makes great video.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 1, 2007)

i have nothin against "great video" of women walkin around aimlessly naked.


that is the best kind of video.              you did say she was naked right?






JK


----------



## Buju (Jul 1, 2007)

I _could _say that lol

If she would I'd be happier man!


----------



## ms.tokenski (Sep 25, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Lately I like cleaning while high. But once I sit down, it's over.
> 
> I also like...uh...oh never mind.
> 
> Ha ha.


:woohoo:
me too, (not the cleaning part) 

one of my friends says "it makes _everything better" _


----------



## allovher (Sep 25, 2007)

DopeDoctor said:
			
		

> man stoned adventures are fun, especially when I was young... We were good kids though hahahaha



hank hill?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 25, 2007)

6Flags Over Mid America fright fesst is comeing up that will be a something good to do while high


----------



## Cook_ (Sep 25, 2007)

gangsta bud said:
			
		

> work out and eat a big *** steak


:hubba:  Yea some small weights on the bench pressing for 30-60 minutes non stop really gives you a better stone imo then i can relax watch tv cause the weather out here smog really interferes with day light i get burned so easy... Feels like im a creature of the night wish i could smoke some bud in scotlands highlands id be amazed


----------



## Bubby (Sep 25, 2007)

After a strong smoke, I love to go running in this park near my house, and enjoy a nice bath afterwards.


----------



## allovher (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh snap, can't believe none of ya'll said swimming. I can swim for like 30 extra mins stoned as opposed to sober.... Not in cold water though, can't be cold when high.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 25, 2007)

> I can swim for like 30 extra mins stoned as opposed to sober


Strange, isn't it?

I notice I can run longer, bike longer, lift more weights, play better hacky sack 

I can only assume it's a mental thing, maybe we're more in tune with our bodies when high?


----------



## allovher (Sep 25, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> Strange, isn't it?
> 
> I notice I can run longer, bike longer, lift more weights, play better hacky sack
> 
> I can only assume it's a mental thing, maybe we're more in tune with our bodies when high?



Im gonna guess it's a focus improvment. When I swim sober, boredom kicks in since my dumb azz brain has to over think everything. God bless the herb.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 26, 2007)

I like to go to concerts, walk around the city, catcha flick, ride my bike, have lots of dirty sex......not that dirty (sheesh)

and laugh my azz off with my friends chillin.  Oh, and one of my favorites...

BF2 Rocks (battlefield2 online)


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 26, 2007)

oh man, i'm high...i didn't realize i had responded already.  I like my last answer as well. LOL


----------



## allovher (Sep 26, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> oh man, i'm high...i didn't realize i had responded already.  I like my last answer as well. LOL



are you on illicit drugs?? I don't think the mods will like that..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2007)

allovher said:
			
		

> are you on illicit drugs?? I don't think the mods will like that..


 
Haha.  It's fine.

:giggle:


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 26, 2007)

If i were high, I would smoke another bowl.

 and if you live in a city, go walk around, if you live in the middle of nowhere, look at the stars, or take a hike, if you live in a suburb, your fuct...just keep getting high, play video games, walk to a friends house, get them high, share the nugs. then smoke another bowl.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 26, 2007)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> If i were high, I would smoke another bowl.
> 
> and if you live in a city, go walk around, if you live in the middle of nowhere, look at the stars, or take a hike, if you live in a suburb, your fuct...just keep getting high, play video games, walk to a friends house, get them high, share the nugs. then smoke another bowl.


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## stoneybologne (Sep 27, 2007)

swimming is so much better when stoned. 

when i'm high at home i'm either making beats in my garage or tripping out on my 1 yr old, smile so much my mouth hurts


----------

